# Ice Westwater ?



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

Has anyone been down or flown over Westy? Looking for info on the ice. Cheers


----------



## bdf48 (Mar 4, 2010)

Very interested in thia question...I was thinking about getting out there in the next few weeks too...


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

swimteam101 said:


> Has anyone been down or flown over Westy? Looking for info on the ice. Cheers


It's been in the 50's down here for a few weeks. I have no visual on it but I would be shocked if there was any ice to be concerned about.

Ran the Gunnison town run through GJ today, and there's no ice left on the banks where it'd normally be into March.

Would love to lap WW if you go.


----------



## cschmidt1023 (Jan 27, 2015)

Heard from a buddy who went last Friday (1/23) no ice. Been cold at night this past week, but the highs for the upcoming week are upper 50's and even low 60's.

If anyone wants someone to row the flats I could use the exercise!


----------

